# Sticky  Thyroid Disease as a Psychiatric Pretender



## Andros

Thyroid Disease as a Psychiatric Pretender.

Our poster Velcro made this find and there is lots of good info here plus a wonderful matrix which could be helpful to some.

http://www.thehealthyhomeeconomist.com/thyroid-disease-as-a-psychiatric-pretender/#undefined


----------



## bigfoot

Yes, it's nice to see lots of info presented in a clear way for us brain-fogged individuals to understand it!

:tongue0013:


----------



## Velcro

Hey, I'm not to scared to admit that I need pictures!


----------



## Andros

Velcro said:


> Hey, I'm not to scared to admit that I need pictures!


I am a huge fan of visual aids. Very successful teaching method!


----------



## Lovlkn

Very well done.


----------



## Twinsie

Thank you!!! Anyone know of a holistic psychiatrist in southern Ca??


----------

